# Tomatoes?



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, I've got tons of tomatoes on my plants, but they seem to want to stay green. What's the deal and is there a way I can coax them into turning for me. Thanks in advance, Tom


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ask nicely?

I seem to have the same problem.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

My useless thought is to just let them be unless the birds are getting them. My helpful thought is this website: http://plantanswers.tamu.edu/vegetables/tomato.html

Darlene


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

If the leaves are blocking the sunlight, get them out of the way, I noticed some of mine that were blocked by the tomato leaves ripend up real quick after pulling the leaves out of the way, mine were doing the same thing.
This high heat and humidy should start turning them red


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

pick them, set on counter for a few days


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

some can take up to 40 day to turn you cant rush it. If you pick green you will never know what a mater is suposed to taste like. Just wait Poc.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> some can take up to 40 day to turn you cant rush it. If you pick green you will never know what a mater is suposed to taste like. Just wait Poc.


what he said


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I should be able to harvest my first tomato when i get home today. Even for an "Early Girl" - it's taken almost 60 days....but the birds did get my first one.


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

POC, if you are watering them, start to lessen the amount of water. A lot of heat and less water and you will be surprised at how fast they will begin to turn ripe. Picking them greena and letting sit is one option but the taste is never the same.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Just wait. Once the turn red they all will within a week. Im at a waiting point now, I picked 45 last week :dance:now I have a bunch of green ones and Im waiting again. If you slow down on the water they will start to split. So who really knows all you can do is wait :spineyes:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

DO NOT CUT BACK ON WATER. Poc you can get good advice other spots than here LOL please Google "growing tomatoes" read all you can and draw up a plan. Also use an almanac when planting watering weeding etc. Read up on some Amish growing tech.


----------



## mulletcatcher (May 11, 2009)

Consider making some green tomato relish--great eating with fish. then you may find more patience to wait for them to turn red!


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

*11. Q. What causes a tomato to crack? Is there anything I can do to prevent it?* 
A. Cracking is a physiological disorder caused by soil moisture fluctuations. *When the tomato reaches the mature green stage and the water supply to the plant is reduced or cut off, the tomato will begin to ripen.* At this time a cellophane-like wrapper around the outer surface of the tomato becomes thicker and more rigid to protect the tomato during and after harvest. If the water supply is restored after ripening begins, the plant will resume translocation of nutrients and moisture into the fruit. This will cause the fruit to enlarge; which in turn splits the wrapper around the fruit and results in cracking. The single best control for cracking is a constant and regular water supply. Apply a layer of organic mulch to the base of the plant. This serves as a buffer and prevents soil moisture fluctuation. Water plants thoroughly every week. This is especially important when the fruits are maturing. Some varieties are resistant to cracking, but their skin is tougher.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Lucky Wave said:


> *11. Q. What causes a tomato to crack? Is there anything I can do to prevent it?*
> A. Cracking is a physiological disorder caused by soil moisture fluctuations. *When the tomato reaches the mature green stage and the water supply to the plant is reduced or cut off, the tomato will begin to ripen.* At this time a cellophane-like wrapper around the outer surface of the tomato becomes thicker and more rigid to protect the tomato during and after harvest. If the water supply is restored after ripening begins, the plant will resume translocation of nutrients and moisture into the fruit. This will cause the fruit to enlarge; which in turn splits the wrapper around the fruit and results in cracking. The single best control for cracking is a constant and regular water supply. Apply a layer of organic mulch to the base of the plant. This serves as a buffer and prevents soil moisture fluctuation. Water plants thoroughly every week. This is especially important when the fruits are maturing. Some varieties are resistant to cracking, but their skin is tougher.


:work:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ours were taking a little longer this year too, but it looks like they are all are getting close to ready. Probably be picking a bushel/day by next weekend! 

my wife just made the 2nd pot of spaghetti sauce this morning. She will be canning daily for the next month.... I'll probably make a couple of gallons on salsa next weekend to help out.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Ours were taking a little longer this year too, but it looks like they are all are getting close to ready. Probably be picking a bushel/day by next weekend!
> 
> my wife just made the 2nd pot of spaghetti sauce this morning. She will be canning daily for the next month.... I'll probably make a couple of gallons on salsa next weekend to help out.


 That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Seems like everything we ate this last week has tomatoes in it!! I'm not tired of them yet but in another 2 or 3 weeks who knows!!! I planted 8 Early Girls & 40 Romas.

My wife has been canning 2 gals/day all week, so I thought I'd give her a hand this weekend getting rid of some... I made enough salsa for a year.

This year we tried roasting them with the jalapenos & serranos (6 of the big blue roasting pans total) then skinned the tomatoes out. Quick hit with the hand held blender, tossed in the onions, green peppers, garlic, cumin, paprika, sugar, vinegar, salt & red pepper and simmered everything for 1 1/2 hrs. Ended up with 36 pints total.

I did a quick taste test & thought this recipe tasted pretty good although it was a little on the warm side (temper wise not spice wise).

I'm going to bring a flat each to a couple of my older neighbors since they don't garden much anymore....


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, just like WR, everything we have been eating for the past few weeks has had tomatoes in it. Lots of salsa, tomato tort, tomato salad, hamburger pie, sliced tomatoes, tomato and green bean salad and on and on......
Thanks for the advice and it seems they just needed a little more time.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

This year we planted cherry tomatoes and yellow pears. Now I know why they call the yellow pears "garden candy." Man....those things are great.

Last night we had fresh cherry and yellow pear tomato mixed with fresh goat cheese, cucumber, cilantro, fresh basil, virgin olive oil from Crete, Kalamata olives, spanish onions and hot Arabic bread. Talk about good.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine are all splitting - what causes that?


----------

